# Yongnuo YN-467 flash question



## ottor (Apr 4, 2010)

Just beginning to learn Flash science... I have a Canon 450D body .... Looking to get the Yongnuo YN-467 ETTL flash - ... I've also been looking at the CowboyStudio Wireless Triggers - they say that they're compatable with - and then they list many flash models - Canon, Vivitar, Nikon.... but they dont' list the Yongnuo - they *DO* say, that they're compatable with "_Other flashes with a 12V trigger voltage, or lower"_ ... I've checked out the Yongnuo website, but can't tell what their trigger voltage is ..... Can anyone verify it's at 12v or below?

tks,

r


----------



## Garbz (Apr 5, 2010)

If they were made in the last 30 years or so they are low voltage triggers.


----------



## Dao (Apr 6, 2010)

What about email the manufacturer?
If they do not reply nor you cannot find any information, I will guess the flash's trigger voltage is low because most of the newer flashes have low trigger voltage as a lot of digital camera out there do not support high voltage.

So the manufacturer will have a tough time selling their flash if they make the flash with high trigger voltage.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 6, 2010)

Or to put it another way. It's an e-TTL flash.

ALL flashes that have the smarts to talk with a modern camera don't present voltages to them which are potentially dangerous. Those high voltage flashes of the hippy years didn't support any TTL let alone the fancy new iTTL or eTTL.


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 6, 2010)

It's seems to be a decent flash.  But there is no manual control for the zoom head.  Will only zoom from camera information.  It's default is 24mm coverage apparently.

Although I did not see it in writing, it appears to be a low voltage sync as many have posted reviews on it using their Canon digitals.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good review of the YN-467 with it's good points and bad points. 

Yongnuo YN467 (YN-467) | Speedlights.net


----------



## fransener (Apr 28, 2010)

The successor is out now and available on ebay: YN-468 (with manual zoom):
Yongnuo YN-468 Preview | Speedlights.net

Might be interesting here..

p.s. I sticked two different Yongnuo models (YN-460, YN-465) on the hot shoe of my Nikon D90 and she still works


----------



## altitude604 (May 6, 2010)

Just ordered one of these today...

Saw a lot of good reviews, but was wondering if anyone here (maybe even the OP) has some first-hand info?

This is going to be my first external Flash.


----------



## fransener (May 12, 2010)

I tested the YN-468 on a Canon 40D and wrote 2 posts about this flash now:

pt1: strobist review of YN-468 (manual mode, radio triggering)
pt2: E-TTL review of YN-468 (E-TTL mode, strobo, HSS, 2nd curtain etc)

I hope this is useful - let me know.


----------

